# hgh with t3 or t4??



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

ive only used hgh once for a blast now im going to do a long cycle with it with blasts in aswell, but ive read that people use t3 or t4, but which one and why??

thanks for any help im trying to get all my cycle ready to start in a few weeks


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

A year or two ago there was a big switch to T4 due to an article by one of the gurus that did the rounds on the internet.

However, from what I can tell, most people have since switched back to T3 as the results were better this way.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> A year or two ago there was a big switch to T4 due to an article by one of the gurus that did the rounds on the internet.
> 
> However, from what I can tell, most people have since switched back to T3 as the results were better this way.


T4 from what I heard and read, is much better for the conversion to t3 since it has something to do with raising the igf production, which with t3 you just skip that process...

Can't remeber exactly the explanation but It goes something like that :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

use both///cant go wrong with that


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> use both///cant go wrong with that


That makes pretty much sence tbh! +1


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

~25% of the T4 you take will convert to T3.

T4 is essentially thought of as being the 'Thyroid resevoir' which circulates in the blood attached to haemoglobin, moving around the body meaning the body can pick off t4 and convert it to t3 as and when it's needed. You need the conversion of T4 to T3 as somehow it adds something to the function of the hgh... You can read the study here if you're interested...

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/thyroid-and-growth-hormone.htm

So basically, If you just supplement with T3, then eventually the body will quit converting T4 to T3 as it realises you're supplementing it and therefore doesn't require it. Negative feedback., This means you lose the benefits of the conversion.

I'm no scientist but i've read a few 'studies' and this made the most sense to me, I've opted just to use T4 but hey, i could be wrong.

The wat i see it is if you're taking 100-200mcg of T4 everyday, You'll be essentially be ending up with 25-50mcg of T3, a little extra T4 and you also get the benefits of the body's conversion of t4 to t3. It's as it should be, all be it with synthetic thyroid and in bigger volumes than you'd naturally see.

That's really all i've based my decision on.

Everyday's a school day though, if anyone can expand on it or open up another doorway for me to explore with regards to this i'd be interested to hear it!


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Bump to this..


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Abdu Ibrahim do a blend of 12.5mcg t3 and 50mcg t4 which they believe is the perfect balance to supplement t3 little enough as well as maintain enough constant t4 to keep conversion going. How true this is I dont know but I was thinking of running it at some point this year. What do you reckon two tabs a day? How long do you think before benefits drop off, ill be running with gh and aas.


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

Am using dithyron from greece t3/t4mix


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

B-50 said:


> Am using dithyron from greece t3/t4mix


What's the ratio on this mix and what dosage do you use and for how long?

Cheers


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dose 50micro gram t4 12,5 t3 am using 2 tab first thing in morning with gh


----------

